# VBAC in Riverside, CA?



## Juni (Apr 19, 2004)

Long time since I´ve posted here on mothering, my life is pretty much preoccupied with my 9mo. But now I need some advice since I´m pregnant again (18 wks along) and my OB tells me that this time it will be a repeated c-section. They won´t allow vbacs in my county anymore (Riverside County) except for on certain hospitals. I desperately want to avoid a c-section if everything seems to go right with the pregnancy this time.

It´s only going to be 14 months between my babies and a c-section would make it hard for me to care for them alone (apart from me being scared to death of another caesarian). We´re from Sweden and don´t have family or much friends around...

Can you wise people give me some input on this matter? I´m torn between my fear of another c-section and the mental exhaustion that would follow fighting for my right to a vbac.

//Anne


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Anne, I live in Riverside county too. Are you interested at all in a homebirth? Here is the name/email of a homebirth midwife (who has had a c section at one time herself) that is local: Karen Pecora, [email protected] She has 2 other midwives in her practice as well. http://www.blessedbeginnings.net <---- that is their website.

If you want to deliver at a hospital maybe she will have some references for you. A friend of mine delivered at Inland Valley Regional (wildomar) and she was told she could have a vbac (this was 1.5 years ago though). I had my son there too but I never have had a c section so I didnt ask. Dr Joan Hazel Calinesan (are off the 15 freeway, Clinton Keith exit right across the street from the hospital) delivered my friends baby and my son as well. Cant hurt to ask. I am sorry they are being a pain about it!


----------



## Juni (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank you for your links and info!

I don´t think a homebirth is the way to go for me since my two deliveries have been total disasters. The first one half unconscious from pre eclampsia and the second a premature emergency section in week 33... I want to give birth if it´s possible this time, not being delivered like I wasn´t even important.

I don´t mind going to a hospital as long as I can feel that I am in charge of my situation (if we pretend nothing is wrong with me or the baby). I want to be active an I want to give birth as naturally as possible within the hospital evironment. I´d love to have a doula present but I´m not sure we can afford one


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Anne!

I live near the hospital that Desiree mentioned, and I've had to take DD to the ER there, and I don't know about L&D, but the ER staff was really nice and helpful, so hopefully that's a good indication.

I asked my playgroup if they have any ideas, and hopefully someone will get back to me soon.


----------



## Juni (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank you too littleaugustbaby! I really appreciate our help!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Anne,
You might still email the midwife and see if she knows of anyone. Have you looked into the http://www.blueribbonbaby.org diet? It really helped me when I had preeclampsia.

I went to doula training school and did all my births to get certified but never turned the paperwork in as I had my son. I havent attended a birth since he was born over 2 years ago (the last birth I attended was in riverside Kaiser and she had a VBAC, but that was two years ago.) Anyways, if you cant find a doula for free (usually you can because they are need 3/4 births in order to get certification) and you wouldnt mind an almost doula, I dont mind helping out.







I am in Hemet. You can check out http://www.birthpartners.com too for local doulas too.







Hope that helps some!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure this thread will get moved, but I wanted to say that if I were in your situation, I'd go out of town to do it. I drove four and a half hours to have the vbac I wanted, where I wanted. Or maybe you can just wait as long as possible to show up at the hospital. I doubt anyone would stop you from pushing your baby out in order to do a cesarean if you showed up and baby was close to or already crowning! You could conceivably labor in your car, even, in the parking lot. You have lots of options. It's up to you to have the vbac you want, the way you want it. You shouldn't have to fight for it!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving this to Birth and Beyond...


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Anne,

I have a phone # of a hospital and the name of an OB for you. PMing you!


----------



## Robyn (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesireeH*
Dr Joan Hazel Calinesan (are off the 15 freeway, Clinton Keith exit right across the street from the hospital) delivered my friends baby and my son as well. Cant hurt to ask. I am sorry they are being a pain about it!

Don't see Dr. Calinesan! I had a c-section with my first son years ago and when I got pregnant with my last son last year, I saw her and was thinking of trying a vbac. She gave me a hard time about it and then told me how dangerous a vbac can be. Then she told me she's already had 3 uterine ruptures(bythe way, this doctor is only 30yrs old so 3ruptures is high). I started asking her lots of questions and it turns out she belives giving pitocin to a mom trying to have a vbac is safe (which ups the chances of a uterine rupture). Needless to say, I had to find another doctor.


----------



## WriterMama (Mar 27, 2002)

*


----------



## rkjdfamily+1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Anne-
I am also dealing with the same issues with my OB. I had a c-sec in 1/03 because my secong son was breech. At the time i was told i would be able to have a VBAC with no problems. Now i am 17 weeks pregnant and fighting my OB practice tooth and nail to allow me to attempt a VBAC. My first son was a vagnial waterbirth, so i am a great canidate but they wont budge. I had my c-sec at Rancho Springs in Murrieta. There are very few hospitals and Ob/Gyn practices that will allow a VBAC anymore in our area. Are you apart of the ICAN chapter? I joined after my OB told me "your going to have a c-sec this time" and hadnt even been in the room for five minutes. The local ICAN chapter leader (Kelleen Kirwan (951) 926-8065) is awesome as are the rest of the women i have met. They have given me so much information and support. Karen Pecora (from blessed beginings midwifery)is also in the chapter and has some great information on homebirths and other midwives for you to possibly use. You may want to contact Kellen for further help.

Now, at my last appt i again brought up the issue with my OB. She and I went back and forth for a good 15 minutes on all aspects. In the end she did say that if all the partners in the practice did not agree to let me have a VBAC that she would transfer my care for delivery to Loma Linda University Medical or Riverside County Regional Medical (in Moreno Valley). According to Kellen (from ICAN) Riverside County Regional does NOT allow VBAC's. I have not called to verify this but she said last she knew they didnt. So i am really considering drivng the 45 minutes to Loma Linda. I have heard great things about Loma Linda, they have a 24 on site OR team and neonatal unit in the event it is needed. Also Palomar Hospital in Escondido does allow VBAC's.

I think you should really look for a doctor that is going to be supportive of your choice for a VBAC. That is very crucial in you being able
to have the birth you want. My OB and i arent seeing eye to eye on it but she understands my desire, so that gives me some leverage with her.
Please feel free to email me if you want to chat more about all the issues. I have some great links and information i can give you. What town are you in?
Either way best of luck!
Kendra
mom to 2 boys
Baby #3 edd 7/8/05!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:

Don't see Dr. Calinesan! I had a c-section with my first son years ago and when I got pregnant with my last son last year, I saw her and was thinking of trying a vbac. She gave me a hard time about it and then told me how dangerous a vbac can be. Then she told me she's already had 3 uterine ruptures(bythe way, this doctor is only 30yrs old so 3ruptures is high). I started asking her lots of questions and it turns out she belives giving pitocin to a mom trying to have a vbac is safe (which ups the chances of a uterine rupture). Needless to say, I had to find another doctor.
That's good to know so I dont tell any others about her! To my face she acted like everything I said was okay with her. Then again I got an episiotomy for no reason since I only pushed for 5 minutes total. Pitocin for a VBAC?! Ugh.


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

I would really agree with what other posters said about finding the right care provider who will really support you in a VBAC. I had hoped for a VBAC with my dd's recent birth, and had a wonderful and incredibly supportive family practice doctor as my birth attendant. I just think that's so important. If you do choose to give birth in a hospital, it makes such a difference to have a supportive birth attendant who can help you navigate any hospital policies and procedures re: VBAC. And although I certainly hope you won't find yourself in this situation, I knew that when my doc said, "I think we need to do a c-section," that I could really trust her. Although it was of course a disappointing outcome, it has made a huge difference in my recovery that I'm not left wondering if there was more I could have done, or some way that I might have avoided a surgical birth.


----------



## Juni (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for all your help and support! It really means a lot, both to me and to my husband









Let´s see so I don´t forget to answer anybody...

DesireeH: That is really a generous offer! We'd both love to have a doula present (vbac or not) since I think I would feel more secure with someone at least slightly familiar with american healthcare considering women in labor... If I decide I'll go with the planned c-section, would you still be interested?

stafl: hehe well, the thougth has actually passed my mind, staying at home for as long as possible. Though I´m not sure I could forgive myself should anything hppen to the baby and/or me...

Irishmommy: Thanks for directing my post to the right forum, I totally missed that section!







:

littleaugustbaby: Pm read and saved! Thank you!

WriterMama: Thanks!

Robyn: OMG! A bit scary that an OB doesn´t know the disadvantages of induction for a vbac, isn´t it? I´m glad I found www.vbac.com to inform myself on such matters!

rkjdfamily+1: Hi! I read your post on another forum on this and answered you there with the nickname Sallap







I also think that it´s really important to find someone supportive of my choice. I haven´t really gotten over the last c-section still, although I didn´t have choice then. It was a big shock to both me and my husband.

pinky: you just captured my felings in one sentence: "it has made a huge difference in my recovery that I'm not left wondering if there was more I could have done, or some way that I might have avoided a surgical birth." Thank you, it´s really reassuring to read that someone feel the same way!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Anne!
Whatever you decide I would be happy to support you.







It's nice having someone there with you for support. My doula wasnt able to make it to my birth and while I had dh (who was sleeping half the time! LOL) I remember feeling lonely and it was not a good feeling. Let me know whatever I can do to help!


----------



## Juni (Apr 19, 2004)

Finally I get around to update you on my road down Riverside County's bureauocracy regarding VBACs 

My pregnancy was troublesome, with lots and lots of braxton hicks, back pain, vomiting and anxiety. The labor started in week 27 and I started with a heart medicine to stop the cervix from opening. I was in labor&delivery five times to get terbutaline shots. 60-80 contractions a day was standard. With all this on my mind I decided to accept the repeated c-section to hopefully get some peace of mind. I thought that I had made up my mind and accepted the fact that I would never experience a peaceful vaginal birth, but when I gave my birthplan and my wishes concerning the c-section to my OB and he told me that they probably couldn't meet my wishes - something totally cracked inside of me, this was not the way I wanted to have my baby. It was little things, like I wanted to have the baby immediately after the operation, I did not want to be alone in the recovery ward, I wanted to try and breastfeed promptly and I wanted all unnecessary handling of the baby by the staff to be postponed.

When my OB, while not being reluctant, couldn't give me any guarantees that I would have it my way i decided to go for a VBAC in Loma Linda. I contacted a absolutely wonderful woman from ICAN (International Cesarean Awareness Network) whom lives here in Riverside. We spoke on the phone for over an hour and she told me about my rights. After that I felt reassured that I was doing the right thing. By then I had almost done the full 35 weeks of pregnancy that my OB recommended for VBAC. I got so far as to send my files to Loma Linda for evaluation and then my water broke!









When my water broke at 36 weeks 0 days I felt totally calm. By then I think I'd processed the thought that this journey could end up any possible way. I woke my husband up and told him and we talked it through and decided to go to Riverside Community Hospital for a check up. When we got there I felt that a c-section was preferrable for me. By then I was so exhausted, both physically and mentally, that I only wanted this pregnancy to be over - I wanted to hold my baby.

My OB came in at 5 am and performed my c-section. I had my hubby with me and his boss was looking after our 13 month-old in the corridor outside the OR. The experience was much better this time around, I knew what was going to happen. I was presented to everyone and I felt pretty calm, although I was terrified at the same time. Very weird feeling... A c-section is very fast and the spinal was inserted at 5:48 am, after that the catheter. At 5:56 I saw our Elliot for the first time. He was a totally healthy and beautiful boy at 6 lbs 8 oz and with lots of dark hair.

I was patched up and then left crying in the recovery ward alone. And then our pediatrician stumbles in and asks if I want to have my baby with me. I just cried and nodded and he went to get him for me. This is not standard procedure, in fact it had never happened at RCH, and he set of a code pink (that's "stolen baby alarm")







Guards with German shepherds turned up! Luckily I was unaware of all this commotion, I'd just become the first woman to have her baby in her arms in the recovery ward after a c-section - hooray for our pediatrician!









The maternity ward-stay was totally horrible! Over crowded and busy. Visiting hours is 9-9 and there were people in my room all that time. I was very disturbed by this since I couldn't move on my own accord and I just wanted to sit topless with Elliot om my chest. I demanded to go home just 36 hours after the operation and the did not dare to deny me







I think that was my best move ever, I truly felt much more comfortable at home with my family. BFing was a piece of cake this time and I'm also nursing Viktor. I'm so grateful that my birth experience this time at least was bearable and that i *finally* got the chance to connect to my baby almost immediately after delivery.

Here he is, our miracle born 061305: http://www.familjeliv.se/krypin/pall.../phpwtkvnh.jpg

Thank you, your help and support is much appreciated!


----------



## Robyn (Jun 18, 2002)

Congrats! I'm glad you had a better experience with your repeat c-section. And it sounds like you found a very caring doctor..........that was so nice of him to give you your baby in the recovery room.


----------

